# Presurgical Calcium supplimentation?



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

Those of you who have had TT; did your surgeon give you PRE surgical calcium supplements.

I'm a little skeptical of taking 3888mg (broken into 3 doses) EVERY DAY for 10 DAYS prior to surgery.

My calcium blood levels are high normal:

Calcium 8.4-10.5 mg/dL: Result

:9.8

and my PTH is normal :

PTH, Intact

10-65 pg/mL Result:

38

I asked my surgeon about the wisdom of this seeing as there are some serious side effects from hypercalcemia.

I was told "my kidneys will secrete excess" and that for large goiters its best to over supplement to prevent post surgical calcium issues.

ALL the literature I've found has stated VITAMIN D is more important (I'm supplementing on my primary care Dr.'s suggestion) and that PRE surgical calcium isn't needed and can be more detrimental due to side effects?

I'm planning on discussing with my endocrinologist today-but wanted to get others experiences.
The last thing I need is the last 10 days of my normal life being sick to my stomach and nauseous due to too much calcium supplements!

Thanks, Lori


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow! I don't have an answer except to comment that high doses can and do cause kidney stones.

Apparently your surgeon is anticipating moving or even removing some parathyroids?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not have pre-surgery calcium supplements.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No pre-surgery calcium supplements here, either.

If your kidneys are going to excrete the excess, then what's the point? You're already at a normal level, and you won't be storing any excess. If you need supplementation after the surgery, that's a pretty quick fix. I'm curious to see how this turns out.


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm going to see what my endocrinologist says. I'm NOT happy about this AT ALL. I am O.K with doing the RDA of 1200-1500mgs prior to surgery- but not almost 4000mg. It can cause nausea, vomiting, kidney issues, etc. and my calcium levels are NORMAL. Higher range of normal at that.

So, we will see how it plays out but I have a feeling there are going to be issues since the surgeon was adamant I take the high dose.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

No pre-surgery calcium here, either. My calcium numbers were around 9.0 prior to surgery and I lost one parathyroid during surgery but never had any calcium issues.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

None here either, but I did have a kidney stone....no picnic. Good luck!


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

PLOT TWIST: My new endocrinologist (the one I like) saw me yesterday. My TSH is 24; my Ft4 is 0.4 and my ft3 is low normal (2.4). So, feeling like garbage having foot and hand pain and gaining 3# in one week is apparently related to this He is concerned because my large nodule is now BIGGER on the methimazole and I'm now hyperthyroid.

So. We are redoing the uptake scan next week, and if that looks ok and only the one side is involved- we will biopsy the other side and he is recommending a partial removal. Assuming all my antibody test still remain negative.

The reason: The removal of the large lobe will now be extensive and complicated. It is quite large and partially substernal. The complications are greatly reduced (ie. permanent trach tube, parathyroid damage, etc) with a lobectomy. There is still a chance the other side will have to come out later- but he thinks it may be worth the risk at this time. He is also pretty convinced I do NOT have Graves disease and wants to get a definitive diagnosis prior to surgery. He is also not 100% supportive of calcium supplementation prior to surgery- but if I do indeed have Graves it CAN be beneficial.


----------

